# Happy Birthday Shawn Eric!



## KES (Mar 4, 1999)

Hope your day is wonderful. You deserve a great one.P.S. Warning: I sent you a snail mail card. The postmark will probably be from "Trenton, NJ," although they may have already closed the facility. I put my name in the return address so you know it's safe to open!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hoping a Good One has a good one. All the best.... BQ


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Eric!!!As the cliche goes, "You're not getting older, you're getting better."Enjoy.Renee'


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks everyone and thanks Kes I glad its safe.







I look forward to seeing it.







I am working the music store then have an IBS suport group to facilitate, then probably a drink.







Wish you all could join me.







Thanks everyone for the good thoughts and I wish everyone well.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HEY!!!! (KES..ya beat me to it...Have the BESTEST Brithday ever, Shawn Eric!!!










































Many happy returns of the day, as they say back in the day!!!!!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Happy Birthday Eric!I hope you have a lovely day and many more to come!Best Wishes,Clair


----------



## sickofsick (Nov 4, 1999)

Happy Birthday eric! Many more!sickofsick


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Happy birthday. I hope you had a wonderful day. AZ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

Geez, I had no idea that it 's your birthday, Shawn! I feel bad that I didn't wish you a happy one at the support group meeting tonight! Would have even offered you a drink! How about lunch? Anyway, happy birthday! Are you now older than me?!!!!Sherree


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2001)

Better late than never...







Happy Birthday, Eric... !!!Regards,Peter


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Jumping in on the late bandwagon - Happy Birthday!


----------

